# Trying to move to VT or NH and could use some advice



## kpace (Dec 29, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with weather but I thought I would give it a shot anyway. 

My name is Kirk, 29, ohio res.
I have Traveled and lived all over the country since I was in my late teens. Just finished me Geolgy degree about 3 weeks ago and decided the the east coast is way better then the west . 
I figured that sense we are all skiers and share the same passion for adventure, i would see if anyone knows of any available jobs in geology, conservation, forestry, or similar field?? 
Please shoot me a MSG if you know of any opening or have any advice ! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2014)

kpace said:


> I know this has nothing to do with weather but I thought I would give it a shot anyway.


It's got nothing to do with trip reports either......:-D


----------



## kpace (Dec 29, 2014)

Very very very true haha 
Just utilizing all my resources in hopes to stumble on to something. I have always had great luck with finding jobs and stuff within the climbing and skiing community 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2014)

Misc. Forum seems appropriate.  Welcome to the forums Kirk and good luck.    



PS>  You don't need to make four of the exact same threads in various sub-forums.    1 thread on the topic works just fine.


----------



## kpace (Dec 29, 2014)

I know a ton of people out west. Lived in Colorado for a while and in sequoia national park. 
Out east I lived out of a tent in old forge for about 6 months when I was 20 but that's it. Trying to net work as much as possible. 
Figured meet some fellow skiers and mb stumble on someone in the industry that may have an inside scoop 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Dec 29, 2014)

I have no clue how this forum stuff works haha 
My apologize, I didn't realize it would repost or show up on the main timeline. I may only be rounding 30 but I am terrible with this kind of stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2014)

Its cool man.   Its a great site for ski networking and I'm sure that has lead to professional connections as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 29, 2014)

Not much to offer here........but if moving to New England just remember that the term "chowdah" can both describe a distinct snow surface and/or a seafood based soup.


----------



## kpace (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up woodcore! 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2014)

North Vermont for snow and terrain.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 30, 2014)

I know of a young guy around here in NH who has his degree in geology.  He works at a lumberyard...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Angus (Dec 30, 2014)

There are many, many environmental science cos. in boston area that employ geologist on remediation, construction, surveying projects. You could probably look at some of the gas pipeline cos too that have projects in the works - they may outsource. Not familiar with this industries hiring. Army Corp of Engineers probably another place too. If you like outdoors, maybe some of the big timber cos. Economy is s. new england SNE states much more robust than NNE.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

I work with a lot of geologists on exactly the stuff Angus describes.  Most of the jobs are out of the Boston area. Not so much NH & VT.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2014)

My graduate degree is in geology and I work for an environmental company in the Boston area. We specialize in weather and climate related products and services. Right now we are looking for junior level scientific programmers and software engineers. If you (or anyone else) has decent coding skills and is interested, please reach out.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeggous 
Thanks for the heads up ! 
Unfortunately I don't know anyone that's good at code. 
But if I do stumble across someone along my travels / job search, I will send them your way.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Dec 30, 2014)

I really appreciate all of the input guys ! 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 30, 2014)

I grew up in Lafayette Indiana, and spent some time in Athens Ohio, I also spent about 5 years doing seasonal work at resorts around the country.   It was a great way to see the good ole USA!   Thank you Deadhead for giving me the nudge! 

For me the Boston area is perfect.   You have a international airport that can get you pretty much any where you want to go that is only 3.5 miles from downtown.   You can be in NH/ME in about forty five mins to a hour.   Skiing at a minimum of about hour and forty five minutes, the good stuff is a minimum of two and a half.  During the summer you can be on many different beaches very quickly.    

The only cons about living in the New England area, are 1. The Pats!, 2. The cost of living can be really expensive depending on where you end up, but the pay tends to be higher than most places, along with more opportunities for amazing companies. 

Just kidding about the Pats part, the fans out here are bonkers about the sports teams and are easily riled.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoken like a true Bears fan


----------



## kpace (Dec 30, 2014)

I have heard nothing but good things about Boston.
I also know there are a lot of job opportunities for what I do. 

My only turn off is the 2.5hr drive to good skiing haha 

Everywhere that I have moved to in the past 10 years was dictated by how far I have to drive for fun. 
Sequoia national park CA- walk out the back door 
LongBeach CA-a perfect left across the street
Old forge NY- mackenzie pond boulders, 20mins, and countless faces everywhere in between. 
Canyon city CO- amazing climbing , skiing, and whitewater near by or within an hour.

It has been tough for me because I am more of a lifestyle kind of person. 
Surfing, skiing, climbing, etc are a lifestyle I love to live. But when I live to far away from things intend to get all depressed hahha 

We can't always get what we want, but I'm going to put in some over time to make sure I'm in an area where skiing is close, or surfing is close, and climbing should be anywhere I move to. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Dec 30, 2014)

A forestry, conservation, or consulting job should be feasible to find in a good location. Just need to turn and burn! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 30, 2014)

kpace said:


> It has been tough for me because I am more of a lifestyle kind of person.
> Surfing, skiing, climbing, etc are a lifestyle I love to live. But when I live to far away from things intend to get all depressed hahha
> 
> We can't always get what we want, but I'm going to put in some over time to make sure I'm in an area where skiing is close, or surfing is close, and climbing should be anywhere I move to.
> ...



I can totally relate and why I live less than a block from the beach in South Boston, five minutes from downtown, and still can be skiing at some great spots in roughly 2.5 hours.  The part of having the airport so close to downtown makes it super easy to visit other awesome places around the world.     You can also look at NH/MA border as a viable option as it will get you closer to the ski mtns but you have Boston/Portsmouth job opportunities along with all that both the great cities have to offer.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2014)

So, you lived IN Sequoia National Park?  That must have been pretty cool. I was stationed in Lemoore when I was in the Navy so I went to Sequoia often. Got a nasty case of poison-something on a hike there. Amazing place.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2014)

Portsmouth, NH is your spot.   Close enough to Boston to land the job you want. Surfing, boating, beach, etc right in town.  Short drive to great skiing, hiking, climbing, etc.  Perfect confluence of ocean, rivers, and mountains with a major city nearby.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Portsmouth, NH is your spot.   Close enough to Boston to land the job you want. Surfing, boating, beach, etc right in town.  Short drive to great skiing, hiking, climbing, etc.  Perfect confluence of ocean, rivers, and mountains with a major city nearby.



And I live nearby, which makes it an amazing place. Call it the Edd bump.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep, NH seacoast is a great place to be.  Manchester area would be a better area to base out of for skiing IMO, but seacoast has more to offer year round.


----------



## Judder (Dec 30, 2014)

You sound like me some 6 years ago.  I came out of a geology undergrad degree, and went West to Colorado.  Worked 3 years for the forest circus then got my grad degree.  Ended up in Boston at an environmental consulting firm.  Didn't take me too long to realize that my interests in life revolved around NOT being in a city.  I was escaping the city any chance I could get, to ride, bike, and get away from the hustle bustle.  Boston is a very livable city, it has countless things to do, a great economy, and lots of variety for weekend escapes (beach, mountains, all of new england).  The main downsides I found were the cost of living and traffic.   

In geology or environmental consulting/engineering, you will pretty much get paid the same across all of New England (save for rural areas).  Unlike finance, law, IT or other high paying gigs, it does not benefit you to live in a high cost area like Boston or NYC; you simply will not make that much more to offset the cost of living (esp if you've got expensive hobbies like skiing).

I would check out some smaller cities like Manchester, Portland, Albany, Burlington, or Hartford.  I live in Southern VT, work out of Troy NY 3 days a week and telecommute the rest.  This allows me to get that after work bike ride in or half day powder day that I couldn't do in Boston.  Lots of options out there for you; best of luck!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 30, 2014)

kpace said:


> Yeggous
> Thanks for the heads up !
> Unfortunately I don't know anyone that's good at code.
> But if I do stumble across someone along my travels / job search, I will send them your way.



Lots of choices these days....with online education...and gas prices aren't hurting that bad.
Try to add to what you now know..keep learning more about what you want to do in life instead of learning to make enough to live on.   The more you learn...you'll realize what more there is to learn...
The society of employers doesn't want to get rid of your generation and force it into retirement..Yet, so learn while you have sufficient time to enjoy it....from wherever.
$.01
Dad...:-o (lol)


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2014)

I too live outside the city. My office is in the suburbs. Portsmouth or Manchester are great options. Most of the young members of my ski club live in the Portsmouth area.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2014)

Portsmouth is a great place for so many things...all of coastal nh really. I lived on Seabrook beach for a few years way way back and it was fantastic. Lately I've really come to like Manchester/Concord area as its a little cheaper and the local mtb riding is quite good.


----------



## freeski (Dec 30, 2014)

If you like graffiti and getting your tires stolen Manchester, NH is nice. I lived in a Mass/NH boarder town and it was a hell hole. Concord, NH is the hardcore party capital of the world and you can be in the white Mts. in 50 minutes. An hour to the beach and Boston. I89 gets you to VT fast. Look at the map Concord is the place you want to be. (Don't tell anyone)


----------



## Stache (Jan 2, 2015)

www.findyourspot.com


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Portsmouth is a great place for so many things...all of coastal nh really. I lived on Seabrook beach for a few years way way back and it was fantastic. Lately I've really come to like Manchester/Concord area as its a little cheaper and the local mtb riding is quite good.



Housing in Portsmouth proper is quite expensive.  I lived there a for a decade and moved out 6 years ago after a lot of deliberation.   I really liked being able to walk/bicycle to everything.   Where I am now in the summer is half the price for real estate, the sailing is a heck of a lot better, and the much warmer salt water makes for a much longer summer season.


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Housing in Portsmouth proper is quite expensive.  I lived there a for a decade and moved out 6 years ago after a lot of deliberation.   I really liked being able to walk/bicycle to everything.   Where I am now in the summer is half the price for real estate, the sailing is a heck of a lot better, and the much warmer salt water makes for a much longer summer season.



As much as I like the seacoast area, there's a palpable sense of increased hustle and bustle around here.  Different from even 5 years ago. Still mellow, but..

I understand that a Whole Foods is opening in downtown Portsmouth in 2016. I hope the hell they're bringing a parking garage with them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought I read recently the town is getting close to pulling the trigger on a garage on land behind Gary's Beverage.  I typically don't have much of an issue finding parking in town.  Spots are usually easy to come by on the side streets off Islington.  It's a tad bit of a walk into town from there vs. the Hanover Garage, but it's free and available. 

Geoff, no doubt Real Estate is pricey in Portsmouth, Rye......but value can be found within 10 miles of the Seacoast.  Dover, Exeter, Newmarket, Epping are all way more affordable than most Mass communities.  I'm quite jealous of the warmer water down by you.  I spent a lot of time in the Marion area as a kid.  I'm not jealous of New Bedford and Fall River.  Nor am I jealous of having to drive clear across Mass to get on the road to the mountains.  For you as a second residence owner in Killington, this isn't an issue, but there are few worse locations than the South Coast for day tripping skiers.  It's a pain in the ass to get anywhere from there.


----------



## kpace (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you guys think of anywhere with an affordable living cost and close to good skiing ? Like within an hour 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2015)

Barre, VT


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Barre, VT



So much potential yet it just never really succeeds. Barre has some decent neighborhoods but overall it has a bad reputation. Not as bad as Rutland but close. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Jan 3, 2015)

What is your opinion of bad ?? 
I lived in Cleveland for a while and I considered that to be ok. You had to avoid a lot of areas and be very careful at night. But as long as you weren't stupid you would be ok. 

I also lived in Longbeach and some people would say that's a bad area of California. The crime is only on one section of town. 

Pretty much everywhere has bad neighborhoods. But if you safe outside if those places then who cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kpace (Jan 3, 2015)

The trail boss 
Are you currently in the NewEngland area? 

I'm ok with a town about the size of lake placid. But not to much smaller. 
I have a good friend that lives in Norwich but it seems pretty pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 3, 2015)

kpace said:


> Can you guys think of anywhere with an affordable living cost and close to good skiing ? Like within an hour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Lots of very affordable places in New England that are within an hour of good skiing. But no jobs in or near those towns. It's proximity to good jobs that drives the cost of living up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2015)

kpace said:


> What is your opinion of bad ??
> I lived in Cleveland for a while and I considered that to be ok. You had to avoid a lot of areas and be very careful at night. But as long as you weren't stupid you would be ok.



Barre is Beverly Hills compared to Cleveland.   Barre is a poorer community with some drug issues, but certainly no violent crime to speak of. The occasional gas station hold up, but no muggings or anything of that sort.  Same goes for Rutland. 

There isn't a single town anywhere in Vermont that you need to worry about walking around in late at night.  There really aren't any dangerous neighborhoods you need to worry about in New Hampshire or Maine either to be honest.  Maybe some areas of Manchester and Nashua, but not really.

If you want an affordable town within an hour of good skiing, you also will need to be flexible and accept that you might also need to drive an hour for work everyday too.  So, with Barre, you'd probably have to drive to Burlington, VT or the Lebanon area of New Hampshire.  Manchester, NH might be your spot.  Barre is closer to better skiing, but Manchester is an hour and fifteen or less to some very good mountains.  Manchester would offer a much better employment picture for you due to it's proximity to Boston and many of it's suburban communities that have the type of companies in your field.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 3, 2015)

kpace said:


> Can you guys think of anywhere with an affordable living cost and close to good skiing ? Like within an hour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The "Upper Valley":  Lebanon, Hanover, NH and White River Jct., VT and the surrounding area.  I'm not sure what your geology degree will do for you around there, but Dartmouth College and Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center really drive the economy.  There are a number of high-tech employers in Lebanon, and you can find affordable housing in the outlying towns.  Killington is an hour away, and places like Sugarbush and Stowe are about 1.5.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kpace (Jan 16, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for giving me some ideas on places to live. 
I am hoping to here back from an international environmental company that's based out of Burlington. 

Are there any affordable towns in that area and how much would every one think is a good salary for that area? 
I don't want to be scrapping by and it would be great to be able to afford to ski haha 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

North of the city is cheaper than South generally speaking.  Salary depends on your personal standards.  I couldn't answer that for you


----------



## kpace (Jan 16, 2015)

Just wasn't sure what is realistic for decent living conditions.  
When I lived in Longbeach if you made under 45000 you were hurting. 
I hope to be well above that but I also no the area is expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jan 21, 2015)

$.01...
 Your skillset(expertise _and_ the more & latest tools you can use(computer software, ability to write/debug programs, network knowledge, database management...etc) and then get experience.  Not only won't hurt while in the field, but where companies/organizations are less endowed financially(ie in more remote areas of your industry), you will be an asset in being able to do the work of multiple people = a salary of multiple people(sometimes!);-), but you'll definitely have an edge up on any company/org when it comes time to talk salary...ANYWHERE you choose to go.


----------



## kpace (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not really asking about jobs though. It has more to deal with living cost and expectations. 
Rent in ohio is $600 for a nice place vs $1400 in long beach. hence why you would need to make more in California then you would in ohio to live with the same standard. Just trying to figure out what a comfortable income is, so when job searching I can look at areas to live based on the offer the give me.
I appreciate the response! Just not quite the answer I was looking for. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2015)

If I were young, single and looking to move to Burlington I wouldn't do it for less than a $55k salary.  That would be the absolute bottom for me knowing the cost of living there.


----------



## kpace (Jan 21, 2015)

That's kind of what I was thinking. I'm about to round 30 here in a few months so I would like something fairly nice. If I do end up getting the job ( which I should no this week) I will live I a smaller town that's a bit less if a party and cheaper living . 
Thanks for the thought 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

